
Carmakers seek electric car sounds for post-petrol era - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autoshow-geneva-sound-electric/all-about-that-bass-carmakers-seek-electric-car-sounds-for-post-petrol-era-idUSKCN1QM0N4
======
Aegaeus10111
I'm terrified of this. I realizes some years ago this would be a problem. No,
I'm not worried about being run down by a silent car. I'm concerned about
people downloading their own sounds like they did for ringtones.

Can you imagine a busy street full of the latest pop songs, audio logos, Daffy
Ducks, farts galore, orgasmic acceleration... Ahhhhhh...

I've heard quite cars are not really a problem. I Asian cities with high
numbers of leccy cars - one can hear birds, the wind and non-automotive noises
and apparently, not many dead people. maybe we should just learn to look both
ways before crossing?

